# Noob Catguy



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Uh.....I hate to ask this......what is a Smokie?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

A Weiner made from smoked meat...!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Would the Red Hots be the varity that can be purchased at gas stations?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

That would seem to be a little expensive. I'd say any grocery store with a decent sausage/hot dog section. Should come in packs of 10 to 12.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Try pickled boloney. There like hot dogs in vinegar catfish like them cheap hot dogs work good too.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

If you are going after flatheads - live bait is your best bet.

If chasing channel's - I have always done fairly good with either Shrimp (uncooked) or chicken breast (cut into small squares). I will sometimes soak either of these in "catfish gravy" or "Dr Juice" or whatnot. This seems to work well, but you can't get the stink off your hands so use at your own risk!

I have caught fish on hotdogs & what not - but I would try any of the above 1st.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I will be fishing below Greenup to pourtsmouth...ish. I have stumbled across a few flatheads over the years and wouldn't mind catchin more. I would like to catch a Blue or two....Is there a population of them in that pool? And thanks for the great info on the bait btw.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Your best bet for catching any species of catfish (blues, channels, or flatheads) is fresh shad; live or cut.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well.....I can't wait to give this a try.....I have cast net I might be able to toss without falling in. (maybe) I will try either drifting or anchoring above a confluence. It's fairly deep there and very snaggy. I have picked up a few Flatties there in the past up to 35lbs.
If this area doesn't produce there is another downstream I'll give a shot. I'll probably make the first trip down in two weeks and can't wait to try some of the new techniques discussed on here.

Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions...


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

I have fished the Ohio river from pen. to henderson ky. I have found the best bait to be skipjack alive or cut. Number 2 is shad alive or cut. Every thing else comes in a distant 3rd. Even if it somtimes works. I always try to keep several different baits on board that way the fish have a choise. And they will use it. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

So what is the best way to catch Skipjack? I have caught thhem on small jigs in the past. If I remember correctly we caught some on shad darts up by the dam.


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> So what is the best way to catch Skipjack? I have caught thhem on small jigs in the past. If I remember correctly we caught some on shad darts up by the dam.


It sounds like you have it down. The only thing that I might add is Sabiki riggs. They seem to work realy well. I have had the best luck with tri color ones with the sparkly yarn and fish skin. They are made by several different makers my faverite is the ones from Hiyabusa.


----------

